# Black shoes



## Nathan (May 9, 2012)

Black shoes. The packet said any polishable black shoes will do. I like comfortable shoes. I like keeping my money in the bank (not wanting to spend over $40). I also don't want to look like a cheap sob, nor do I want to look like that guy who spent over nine thousand dollars on shoes for an EMT-B course. I am beginning to think I am overthinking this. Are cheap shoes acceptable? I read somewhere that it would make your school look bad, and it is disrespectful to not NSF your bank account before the course...lol.

Also, ride alongs. What do you do on them, besides riding along during the shift?


----------



## Tigger (May 9, 2012)

Many EMT-B jobs are going to require you to wear black, polishable boots of some nature. I bought mine for my ride time and still wear them at work. Look at spending some money on boots as an investment. I dropped 70 on a pair of boots and I am still wearing them two years later.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 9, 2012)

You don't want them to look horrible but you don't need to spend $200 on them. Some colleges/Most Companies require a safety toe black polishable boot (for obvious reasons). 

Ride alongs all depend on you and the crew you are working with. It could be just a shift where you watch or you could actually get to do assessments and treat patients.


----------



## Achilles (May 9, 2012)

Can't go wrong with 511
But I don't think you can get them for $40.


----------



## mycrofft (May 9, 2012)

Forty buck polishable shoes are for funeral homes.
A black sports shoe can be had for about $40 at outlets but how much time do you want to spend looking for them? Mostly they are not the sleek things an employer might prefer, do not protect your toes or ankles, and might have crummy arch support.

A cheap boot can be even worse.

I used my "chukka boots" from basic training (ankle high not mid-calf like combat boots) with very good effect. And get some decent socks too.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 9, 2012)

Sketchers makes some shoes that will take a polish. They aren't really designed to be polished but they look good when they are. They run about 40-50 dollars. 

http://www.skechers.com/style/76778/work-oswald-balder/blk

better yet go to academy and pick up a pair of these. This is what I wear while doing EMS. You can polish them till they gleam if you work at it.

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...10151_10051_147285_-1?color=Black&N=891782427


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 9, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Sketchers makes some shoes that will take a polish. They aren't really designed to be polished but they look good when they are. They run about 40-50 dollars.
> 
> http://www.skechers.com/style/76778/work-oswald-balder/blk
> 
> ...



edit
Sorry boot was wrong link these are the ones I have. Still going strong after almost 3 years.
http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...10151_10051_147272_-1?color=Black&N=891782427


----------



## Flightorbust (May 9, 2012)

I wore a pair of sketchers. You can always go to a goodwill and see what they have. For the third ride it will depend on who you ride with. Ive had crews that had me sit there and just give o2 ive had crews that would clear spinal and then make me lead on the scene and let me run the show. Then ive had crews laugh at me for the 80house year pld lady that tried to molest me.


----------



## Lozenger19 (May 10, 2012)

I ware magnum classic army boots. They look smart and are very comfortable


----------



## Aprz (May 10, 2012)

Yes you are over thinking this too.


----------



## GorillaMedic (Jul 9, 2012)

I think $40 is too small a spending limit. I personally have worn 5.11 Tactical Company Boots (with the safety toes) for the past three years and love them. They are comfortable, look good, and are easy to get on and off in the middle of the night.

If you are doing 911 stuff, you'll want something waterproof and over the ankle. I'm sure other folks here can echo that.

Ultimately, you gotta take care of your feet—they take care of the rest of you.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 9, 2012)

Better off with boots than shoes. Waterproof? Depends on where you are. But boots, definitely, rather than shoes.


----------



## WestMetroMedic (Jul 10, 2012)

I wear doc martens most of the time which do fine even in the ice and snow, and can double as a decent black casual shoe.  I do have 8"boots i wear for fresh snow shifts and anything below -10 degrees f but my docs are my go to for 85% of the year.

I can get about 3 solid years (1200 runs/year) out of a pair of docs although i do replace the insole yearly.


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 10, 2012)

I have a pair of black sketchers sneakers, slip on/no laces, that are super super comfortable.  I wear them when I go to class, meetings, out to the bar, on dates with the ladies, anytime I will be doing a lot of walking, and don't want to wear my regular sneakers, but need to look professional.  if you are looking for something to wear to class or on ridealongs, I would go with them.  they look like these:






I went to Marshals and got them for less than $50.

now, if you are going to be working on a 911 ambulance, in all weather conditions, you are going to want to spend the money on some good boots.  I have two pairs, one regular pair that are waterproof, size zips, and suitable for spring/summer/fall, and another pair that meets the same conditions, but can be worn in the cold winters when you are walking through snow.  expect to pay at least $100 for a good pair of boots.

My first pair of boots for EMS were Bates Enforcers.  they cost me $80 12 years ago, the new generation now costs about $110.


----------

